# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  El seco futuro del Mar de Castilla

## F. Lázaro

Artículo publicado en el diario El País hace un par de horas, que creo conveniente copiar aquí. La otra cara del trasvase, la que no se cuenta...




> http://politica.elpais.com/politica/...04_091764.html
> 
> *El seco futuro del Mar de Castilla*
> 
> *Municipios ribereños de los embalses de Entrepeñas y Buendía protestan por un trasvase Tajo-Segura que consideran abusivo*
> 
>  Elena G. Sevillano / Sacedón / 17 AGO 2015 - 11:29 CEST 
> 
> 
> ...

----------

Jonasino (17-ago-2015),Varanya (26-ago-2015)

----------

